# Toe fetish



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot blissing out on Duncan's toe 
Inzi loves a sweaty man foot too - there is no way I'd let the dogs lick my toes like that


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Dot blissing out on Duncan's toe
> Inzi loves a sweaty man foot too - there is no way I'd let the dogs lick my toes like that


I resent implication that men's feet are worse than womens!
Dot and Inzi just appreciate the finer things in life.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, you have a _ladies_ ankle my lord 

Me, I love being licked (by Poppy) she grooms my hair too, it's like a troop of chimps in our house (especially the way Neil hold his mug with his thumb).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Dot blissing out on Duncan's toe
> Inzi loves a sweaty man foot too - there is no way I'd let the dogs lick my toes like that


Urgh!! Inzi - I thought you was quite a refined lady dog.
Marzi - would you rather lick the toes than have them licked??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I resent implication that men's feet are worse than womens!
> Dot and Inzi just appreciate the finer things in life.


Mens feet tend to resembles those of a mountain goat!! 
That's why they keep their socks on with their sandals in the summer


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Urgh!! Inzi - I thought you was quite a refined lady dog.
> Marzi - would you rather lick the toes than have them licked??


:tapedshut::behindsofa:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah brings back memories of visiting my cousin at Christmas when Chance was just a pup. Molly started licking my cousins feet  I offered to remove her and she said it was fine - until Chance came close and Molly started growling to warn Chance they were now HER feet


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yuck gross and all those things!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It tickles. hee hee. Especially when she gets between them.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Mens feet tend to resembles those of a mountain goat!!
> That's why they keep their socks on with their sandals in the summer


Who are you married to? Mr Tumnus?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Could this be a poodle trait? Growing up I thought all dogs licked feet and ears (in a really intensive way), it was only until I was a bit older and my friends would become really grossed out by it that I discovered it wasn't that common among the canine community. 

Poppy loves to wash our ears out. Its tickly, wet and a bit gross.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Who are you married to? Mr Tumnus?


Haha - I just had to google mr tumnus!!
I expected a geek with socks and sandals 

He's a bit like him, although were not married and he's bald!!


----------

